# jonsered 2166 opinions or thoughts ?



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2012)

Im tossin up the idea for a new 70cc jonsered and see that the 66 and 72 have the same displacement just different HP numbers..anyone have expierence with the two ? ..are they the same saw when ported ? ..my dealer is basically givin me prices on the two at basically 100 dollars apart ..is the cheaper 2166 a better deal ?..any input helps..thanks fellas !


----------



## rburg (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the husky version of the 2166 and it is a nice running saw. When I bought mine there was about $200 difference between the 365 and the 372. That helped me make my decision for the 365. With a little grinding , the 2166 can be turned into a 2172.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 4, 2012)

There are threads on here about the 365XT vs. 372xpXT - the difference will be the same between the red ones.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 4, 2012)

Bought my 2166 last october - freaking LOVE it!

I too wonder about bumping up it's internals to the higher HP of the 2172 configuration, but it's so easy on fuel right now I don't really want to change that. I can cut a lot of wood on a tank, and it chews my 20" DBH white oak plenty well enough now. Cutting 12-16" aspen takes some throttle modulation to keep out of the rev limiter.

I run a 20" bar with .375 full chisel chain.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 4, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> Bought my 2166 last october - freaking LOVE it!.


 Really? Freaking???




Jim Timber said:


> I too wonder about bumping up it's internals to the higher HP of the 2172 configuration...



I would grind them out...there is nothing to loose except your warranty and some fuel mileage. I would also mod the muffler. It will totally change the attitude of the saw.



Jim Timber said:


> Cutting 12-16" aspen takes some throttle modulation to keep out of the rev limiter..


You need to lower your rakers...that saw isn't nearly strong enough to hit the limiter as described.

BTW, welcome to the site...we're just a bunch of saw freaks...if you have only one, it's only a matter of time bf your shed is full.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Really? Freaking???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the saw limited at nmurph ? ...is there a unlimited coil available for the 66/72 i didnt even look around yet ?


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 4, 2012)

13.3k and any of the black coils rom the other 372/2171 will work.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd need a bigger shed first.  I run a echo 352 as my baby (small) cutter. I also doubt I'm going to start collecting saws. I use them as tools to get trees on the ground, not a hobby or collection.

I will be building a bandsaw mill in the next year. I'm a machinist by trade, but contemplating going back for my mechanical engineering degree.

Lose only has one O. Loose is a bolt needing tightening. You can lay off my adjectives and I'll keep quiet about you using the wrong words, k?


----------



## nmurph (Jul 4, 2012)

"k" is a letter in the alphabet, falling between the letters J & L; Okay is an affirmation.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 4, 2012)

Roger


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 4, 2012)

Who the heck is Roger?:msp_razz: Russ


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 4, 2012)

I heard Bob's his Uncle. :wink2:


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 4, 2012)

I bet he likes pie. Russ


----------



## john damps (Oct 12, 2014)

i bought a new 2166 with 20 in and 24 inch bar, i love my echos and husky but wanted to be opened minded and bought a johnsred, WHAT A LEMON IT FLOODS RIGHT AWAY AND DOSNT HAVE DECOMPRESER VALVE POP UP, I BOUGHT FROM DEALER ON RT 20 ALTAMONT -DELANCING AREA, I [LEAVE HIS NAME OUT] ALSO BOUGHT A NOTHER 680 ECHO, NO COMPLAINTS STARTS 3RD PULL EVERY TIME, 2 PULLS ON CHOKE 1 PULL OFF CHOKE, THIS JOHNSRED BEEN BACK 4 TIMES THATS GIGHT 4 TIMES ON 1 AND A HALF TANK, HAS SPARK HETS GETS BUT DOSNT START, I COUGHT OWNER IN A LIE, HISS MECHANIC SAID HE PUT NEW SPARK PLUG IN, OWNER SAID IT WAS JUST FLOODED,NEXT DAY SAME RESULTS, NEXT DAY SAME RESULTS, IM VERY FRUSTRARED, NO MORE JOHNSRED FOR ME, VERY DISAPOINTED,SOMETHINGS WRONG AND THEY CANT FIX IT, ITS NOT THE ON -OFF SWITHCH, PLENTY OF SPARK,


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 12, 2014)

john damps said:


> i bought a new 2166 with 20 in and 24 inch bar, i love my echos and husky but wanted to be opened minded and bought a johnsred, WHAT A LEMON IT FLOODS RIGHT AWAY AND DOSNT HAVE DECOMPRESER VALVE POP UP, I BOUGHT FROM DEALER ON RT 20 ALTAMONT -DELANCING AREA, I [LEAVE HIS NAME OUT] ALSO BOUGHT A NOTHER 680 ECHO, NO COMPLAINTS STARTS 3RD PULL EVERY TIME, 2 PULLS ON CHOKE 1 PULL OFF CHOKE, THIS JOHNSRED BEEN BACK 4 TIMES THATS GIGHT 4 TIMES ON 1 AND A HALF TANK, HAS SPARK HETS GETS BUT DOSNT START, I COUGHT OWNER IN A LIE, HISS MECHANIC SAID HE PUT NEW SPARK PLUG IN, OWNER SAID IT WAS JUST FLOODED,NEXT DAY SAME RESULTS, NEXT DAY SAME RESULTS, IM VERY FRUSTRARED, NO MORE JOHNSRED FOR ME, VERY DISAPOINTED,SOMETHINGS WRONG AND THEY CANT FIX IT, ITS NOT THE ON -OFF SWITHCH, PLENTY OF SPARK,



Your post is tough to read as typed. Take it to the dealer and have them show you how to start it. If they can't, ask for your money back.


----------



## john damps (Oct 12, 2014)

ya the buttons stick on my computor its probley 9 years old,must be hard to read my post i said i took it back 4 times, i have 12 chainsaws 7 new ones this year, this guy bdont know what he is doing, i said i caught them in a lie the mechanaic said they put a new plug in the owner said it was just flooded, but it dosnt even pop the decompreser button up, it has spark'''''IT HAS SPARK;;;; IT GETS GAS BUT WONT START, ITS BRAND NEW, WHATS WRONG,ID EXCPECT THESE ANSWERS FROM TRACTOR SUPPLY,ITS FRUSTRATING,I SHOULD HAVE SPENT 630 ON ANOTHER ECHO 680 OR JUST TOOK 700 AND BOUGHT ANOTHER HUSKY, I OWN A **** LOAD OF THEM I WANTED TO TRY SOMTHING NEW, NO MORE'


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 12, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Your post is tough to read as typed. Take it to the dealer and have them show you how to start it. If they can't, ask for your money back.



See above.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 13, 2014)

unneedddd 2finddddddddddddn dealnern new.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 13, 2014)

The saw is a lemon because you don't know how to start it properly and it floods?[emoji53]

I'll leave the spell check to someone else.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 13, 2014)

john damps said:


> ya the buttons stick on my computor its probley 9 years old,must be hard to read my post i said i took it back 4 times, i have 12 chainsaws 7 new ones this year, this guy bdont know what he is doing, i said i caught them in a lie the mechanaic said they put a new plug in the owner said it was just flooded, but it dosnt even pop the decompreser button up, it has spark'''''IT HAS SPARK;;;; IT GETS GAS BUT WONT START, ITS BRAND NEW, WHATS WRONG,ID EXCPECT THESE ANSWERS FROM TRACTOR SUPPLY,ITS FRUSTRATING,I SHOULD HAVE SPENT 630 ON ANOTHER ECHO 680 OR JUST TOOK 700 AND BOUGHT ANOTHER HUSKY, I OWN A **** LOAD OF THEM I WANTED TO TRY SOMTHING NEW, NO MORE'


 
I'll trade you my nearly new Jonseres 2159 for your problem child 2166. My 2159 that is a great proven runner and has cut about 10-12 cord of wood. PM me if you have interest I can send pics.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> The saw is a lemon because you don't know how to start it properly and it floods?[emoji53]
> 
> ...


 Shush.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 13, 2014)

john damps said:


> ... OR JUST TOOK 700 AND BOUGHT ANOTHER HUSKY, I OWN A **** LOAD OF THEM I WANTED TO TRY SOMETHING NEW, NO MORE'


2166 is THE SAME SAW AS A HUSQVARNA 365. Did you try to start it without pressing the decomp?


----------



## greendohn (Oct 13, 2014)

I never use the decomp on my 2171,,never have.


----------



## john damps (Oct 13, 2014)

what a bunch of wise ass comments , i cut more wood than MOST of you guys in a month than you wise ass cuts in a life time, im done with this this site, good luck to the good guys go to hell to the wise ass guys, i have 12 saws 2 bulldozers just bought a new john deer 650 with winch and complete logging set up. i have a d-4 high track, 2007 the deer is new 455 hrs now, 3 excavators 2 skid steers, just tried to get some info on a new saw that floods, you dont have any idea's so keep making fun of my typing skills on my old computer,


----------



## Marshy (Oct 13, 2014)

john damps said:


> what a bunch of wise ass comments , i cut more wood than MOST of you guys in a month than you wise ass cuts in a life time, im done with this this site, good luck to the good guys go to hell to the wise ass guys, i have 12 saws 2 bulldozers just bought a new john deer 650 with winch and complete logging set up. i have a d-4 high track, 2007 the deer is new 455 hrs now, 3 excavators 2 skid steers, just tried to get some info on a new saw that floods, you dont have any idea's so keep making fun of my typing skills on my old computer,


 
No, seriously. Im interest in a trade. Let me know. My 2159 has hardly cut 12 cord of wood...


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 13, 2014)

john damps said:


> what a bunch of wise ass comments , i cut more wood than MOST of you guys in a month than you wise ass cuts in a life time, im done with this this site, good luck to the good guys go to hell to the wise ass guys, i have 12 saws 2 bulldozers just bought a new john deer 650 with winch and complete logging set up. i have a d-4 high track, 2007 the deer is new 455 hrs now, 3 excavators 2 skid steers, just tried to get some info on a new saw that floods, you dont have any idea's so keep making fun of my typing skills on my old computer,



With due respect John, your post were tough to decipher. We gather that its flooding. You haven't told us what you are doing to try to start it.

And FWIW, if your previous post looked even close to this one... We would be talking about the saw & dealer.

It's simple. Take the saw to the dealer and have them show you how to start it. If they cant, demand a refund. That is if your ego will allow it. Otherwise, good luck.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Oct 13, 2014)

john damps said:


> what a bunch of wise ass comments , i cut more wood than MOST of you guys in a month than you wise ass cuts in a life time, im done with this this site, good luck to the good guys go to hell to the wise ass guys, i have 12 saws 2 bulldozers just bought a new john deer 650 with winch and complete logging set up. i have a d-4 high track, 2007 the deer is new 455 hrs now, 3 excavators 2 skid steers, just tried to get some info on a new saw that floods, you dont have any idea's so keep making fun of my typing skills on my old computer,


no need to get indignant dude, gotta get a little thicker skin. i agree with the advice, pound on that dealer and if its a lemon, then its a lemon. p.s. there are lots of guys with lots of gear that dont know what way is up, so dont take offense, just prove 'em wrong.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 14, 2014)

john damps said:


> what a bunch of wise ass comments , i cut more wood than MOST of you guys in a month than you wise ass cuts in a life time, im done with this this site, good luck to the good guys go to hell to the wise ass guys, i have 12 saws 2 bulldozers just bought a new john deer 650 with winch and complete logging set up. i have a d-4 high track, 2007 the deer is new 455 hrs now, 3 excavators 2 skid steers, just tried to get some info on a new saw that floods, you dont have any idea's so keep making fun of my typing skills on my old computer,


You are so awesome!

*G*ood
*F*or
*Y*ou
_


... _and GOOD RIDDANCE. (Oops. Keyboard on my iPhone got stuck.)


----------



## burnses (Oct 14, 2014)

if the thing floods all the time the lever height on the carb might be set wrong...too high from the factory....or a stickey inlet valve or lever binding on pivot pin....


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 17, 2014)

My 2166 was a bear to start cold when it was brand new. I flooded it so bad it still wouldn't start the next day. Took it back to the shop, he pushed the relief valve in and opened the throttle to get some air in it and cranked it over about 20 times. Flipped the switch on and it fired right up the next pull. That's when he told me to throw the choke off after 4 pulls no matter what (pop or not). I've never had it not start since.

Still freaking love it!


----------



## Vibes (Oct 18, 2014)

burnses said:


> if the thing floods all the time the lever height on the carb might be set wrong...too high from the factory....or a stickey inlet valve or lever binding on pivot pin....



Also could just have a bad carb from the factory. My friend had a 455 Rancher that was bought new from a dealer. Had similar problems with it running then not running. After a couple times at the shop under warraunty the guy put a new carb on it and it was good to go.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> My 2166 was a bear to start cold when it was brand new. I flooded it so bad it still wouldn't start the next day. Took it back to the shop, he pushed the relief valve in and opened the throttle to get some air in it and cranked it over about 20 times. Flipped the switch on and it fired right up the next pull. * That's when he told me to throw the choke off after 4 pulls no matter what (pop or not).* I've never had it not start since.
> 
> Still freaking love it!



I usually say 3-4 in general, and specially those that floods easily....


----------



## john damps (Dec 4, 2014)

nmurph said:


> unneedddd 2finddddddddddddn dealnern new.


a punch in the mouth and swallowing blood would get the wise ass out of you, big talk on computor, try a golden gloves -special forces on, NO COMPUTOR IN FRONT OF US JERK OFF, MY KEYS STICK ON COMPUTOR,


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

Arboristsite is cool


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

john damps said:


> a punch in the mouth and swallowing blood would get the wise ass out of you, big talk on computor, try a golden gloves -special forces on, NO COMPUTOR IN FRONT OF US JERK OFF, MY KEYS STICK ON COMPUTOR,



Dude i really wouldnt let the computer get you that pissed off..isnt composure a component of being a special force ?


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 4, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## john damps (Dec 5, 2014)

chairn-special forces ? must have been danger around every office cube, i server under pr,reagan ,small group want to bosnia,our military is planning for 5-20 years down the road,


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 5, 2014)

Tough guy!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 5, 2014)

This is an outrage!


----------



## Marshy (Dec 5, 2014)

john damps said:


> a punch in the mouth and swallowing blood would get the wise ass out of you, big talk on computor, try a golden gloves -special forces on, NO COMPUTOR IN FRONT OF US JERK OFF, *MY KEYS STICK ON COMPUTOR,*


Maybe you should be careful where your shooting your pocket pistol and your keyboard wouldn't be so sticky.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 5, 2014)

My CO in BCT wore the tab and he was a big fan of saying "adapt and overcome."


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Maybe you should be careful where your shooting your pocket pistol and your keyboard wouldn't be so sticky.



I was gonna ask about the sticky keyboard but i figured id leave it to someone else


----------



## Marshy (Dec 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I was gonna ask about the sticky keyboard but i figured id leave it to someone else


 Seemed like low hanging fruit to me. 
I was suprised it was left on the table honsetly.


----------



## john damps (Dec 5, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Shush.


dont have problem with any of my others, you must be a genuis


----------



## john damps (Dec 5, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> My 2166 was a bear to start cold when it was brand new. I flooded it so bad it still wouldn't start the next day. Took it back to the shop, he pushed the relief valve in and opened the throttle to get some air in it and cranked it over about 20 times. Flipped the switch on and it fired right up the next pull. That's when he told me to throw the choke off after 4 pulls no matter what (pop or not). I've never had it not start since.
> 
> Still freaking love it!


thanks for info, john


----------



## john damps (Dec 5, 2014)

john damps said:


> a punch in the mouth and swallowing blood would get the wise ass out of you, big talk on computor, try a golden gloves -special forces on, NO COMPUTOR IN FRONT OF US JERK OFF, MY KEYS STICK ON COMPUTOR,


low life; go back on wlfare. this site was started to help people some guys a ver good and know there stuff, your just a wise ass,probley have no employees i got a conection to call on you, hope your on the ball


----------



## john damps (Dec 5, 2014)

john damps said:


> thanks for info, john


yank you;someone that addres the problem, i than you again,


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 5, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## john damps (Jan 1, 2015)

comstock logging fixed my 2166 and had to put new oil pump and clutches -brass line-tuned carb, it WASNT ME, THE ORIGINAL DEALER DID NOT PREP THE SAW, NOW I LOVE IT,


----------



## rburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Glad you got your saw working properly. I believe you will like it now for sure.


----------



## john damps (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks ;rburg


----------



## weimedog (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a 2172, with proper setup it starts as easily as anything else I have. A couple of things that are beginning to creep into my consciousness about the 365/2166/372/2172 x-torq saws..... maybe some feed back from the real saw guys might verify or dispel these..... I'm learning and researching these now as we speak.

1) They do come lean on the "high side" of the carb and need to be set "no load" at 13,000 or a little less to survive.
2) They have virtually identical piston's and cylinders with simply the "caps" over the transfer ports being the main difference.... and yes grinding the divider out makes a 365/2166 almost a 372/2172.
3) The "squish" band are nice and "flat" as comes stock or have a better finish stock as compared to other saws I've looked at. Possibly the two I have looked at are an anomaly.... BUT the net there is that with the measured squish allowing (over .040); they REALLY respond well to a no base gasket build. That's assuming you end up with something close to .020inch after the base gasket is removed. Makes it easier for the enthusiast.. 
4) Their intake port squeezed between the two strato ports is... small. But obviously is big enough. Just opens all kind of questions about the interaction of the two and the possibilities of getting more mix in the combustion chamber. Maybe cut the intake side of the piston skirt a little to increase duration? .050? (depending on what timing works for those saws, and I don't know yet what works)

I'm tempted to take a 2166 and do a "farmer jones" build on it with no base gasket, cleaned out transfer caps, .050 cut off the piston skirt, and a typical to me muffler mod and start with that.... I have a sneaking suspicion that will wake up that saw. Wonder what port timing would work best on those saws? Same as did on the old 372's? And with the transfers under "caps", tweaking should be easier if it would help. Of course the 800lb gorilla in the room for me is WHAT to do with those strato ports...


----------



## msvold (Jan 1, 2015)

weimedog said:


> I have a 2172, with proper setup it starts as easily as anything else I have. A couple of things that are beginning to creep into my consciousness about the 356/2166/372/2172 x-torq saws..... maybe some feed back from the real saw guys might verify or dispel these..... I'm learning and researching these now as we speak.
> 
> 1) They do come lean on the "high side" of the carb and need to be set "no load" at 13,000 or a little less to survive.
> 2) They have virtually identical piston's and cylinders with simply the "caps" over the transfer ports being the main difference.... and yes grinding the divider out makes a 365/2166 almost a 372/2172.
> ...


I'd be interested in following that thread.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 1, 2015)

It will be a series of video's over the next year.


----------



## john damps (Feb 8, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> The saw is a lemon because you don't know how to start it properly and it floods?[emoji53]
> 
> I'll leave the spell check to someone else.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2015)

Diggigg this one up, I have a 2166 and i f*cking love it death. On starting, press decompress valve, choke out, no more than four pulls, no matter if it turns over or not, choke in, then bam, should start within three pulls. The saw has never let me down. Ripped through this 230 year old sugar maple without a hiccup


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 9, 2015)

mdavlee said:


> 13.3k and any of the black coils rom the other 372/2171 will work.



13.6 mike. you gotta get that 576 out of your head


----------



## weimedog (Aug 9, 2015)

For 365/372 X-torqs; 13K is a good number. They are limited at 13,300 stock and winding them up with an unlimited coil might be great for GTG fun, but will get expensive and frustrating for the guy who works that saw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2015)

Ive ran one of mine around 14000 or so for 2 years and that saw has fell/ bucked countless logs..still runs great..but i burn 32:1..everyone says the xtorqs need more sauce on the bottom..dont know if that helps or not ?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 9, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ive ran one of mine around 14000 or so for 2 years and that saw has fell/ bucked countless logs..still runs great..but i burn 32:1..everyone says the xtorqs need more sauce on the bottom..dont know if that helps or not ?


Did You change the coil to get 14K Mine shuts down about 13.4 13.5


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did You change the coil to get 14K Mine shuts down about 13.4 13.5



Yes sir , it has an unlimited coil


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryan, did you use after market?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ryan, did you use after market?



Yes sir..its held up fine to semi-commercial use.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> 13.6 mike. you gotta get that 576 out of your head



I thought it was 13300 too shane.


----------



## weimedog (Aug 9, 2015)

Bad advice. just saying. You have been informed. So...I've done my part. It's always a game of statistics.

( Some times wonder if other brand "Trolls" lay that stuff out...  I would post a pic or two of x-torq cases & cylinders after a life of 13,7 love. To get there with stock components you have to go really lean....but that doesn't help the brand )


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryan, does this look like the one you used.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ignition-Co...aws-/271905047407?hash=item3f4ecdc36f&vxp=mtr


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2015)

weimedog said:


> Bad advice. just saying. You have been informed. So...I've done my part. It's always a game of statistics.
> 
> ( Some times wonder if other brand "Trolls" lay that stuff out...  )



Maybe both of mine are different ?

Or im just lucky ?

Idk..if they make it 5 years ill be happy.


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 9, 2015)

weimedog said:


> For 365/372 X-torqs; 13K is a good number. They are limited at 13,300 stock and winding them up with an unlimited coil might be great for GTG fun, but will get expensive and frustrating for the guy who works that saw.



Wonder if you guys are seeing different coils on them state side. All the XT's I've worked on had 13.6k coils like the later OE's. 576 has the 13.3k coil here. Actually the one I have now is from state side and has a 13.6k coil on it. Factory


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Aug 9, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> Wonder if you guys are seeing different coils on them state side. All the XT's I've worked on had 13.6k coils like the later OE's. 576 has the 13.3k coil here. Actually the one I have now is from state side and has a 13.6k coil on it. Factory



Are the bottoms as bad as people say ?

I know how to use them..i could care less to do the wrenchin..i hate it sometimes.


----------



## john damps (Aug 9, 2015)

if you want a 2166 buy it,i own one and did have starting problems, and a few other problem, im not one of these guys that say buy this saw and make it into another-just hone cylinder-grind out muffler and WAM YOU GOT A 2171, I KIKE TO KEEP THEM STOCK [FOR THE MOST PART,i will say my new 365 husky same hrs power, weight,very similar in many ways,i do prefer the 365 Husky ,they are not a fancy saw -older tech, but cut like hell,to many people say buy this saw, modify the engine to cut like a saw with 8 cc more,or the new jonsered 2260 same as huskys 562xp-hight teck .light and cut FAST I USED BOTH,I reallyLIKE TO STAY ON JUBJECT OF SAW ASKED ABOUT, if money is an issue the 2166 sred is 699, I bought a new husky 365 for 575,the dealer said everyone pro buys the 272 [I have 2] or the 562xp,around 760 dollors,owning both a 2166 and a 365, if one got ran over by my dozer I would buy the 365, [its really the same as the 272] just my opinon,I don't have a problem with guys that modify, buy why not just buy the chainsaw your trying to mimick,keeping them stock helps with warrenty also, the echo 680 is close and I like to pump oil on the chain when its hot and im cutting a 28inch oak,and never have a problem with the echos, good luck on your purches,I hope my info was helpful,


----------



## Big_Wood (Aug 9, 2015)

I know a few guys running them with the unlimited coil tuned leaner then anyone here would like. Running the cheapest **** oil available to I might add LOL. In the beginning years of the XT I saw a few saws that actually spun the PTO side main in the case but that problem seems to have been rectified on the newer saws. I personally have never had a crank failure on any of my 372's. I've blown a big end in a 385 and a 390 though. My buddy Byron tried a walkerized XT with an unlimited coil and it lasted a year. That was with walkers tuning too so you can bet she was turning some RPM's. Crank was still mint when the top end decided it had enough.


----------



## BigJonInMs (Aug 9, 2015)

I bought one over the 2172 just for the extra $200 in my pocket. I really liked it. Never had any real problems in the two years I had it other than it went through three stop switches. Why idk, but I kept an extra in my box when I went out.


----------



## Vibes (Aug 12, 2015)

BigJonInMs said:


> I bought one over the 2172 just for the extra $200 in my pocket. I really liked it. Never had any real problems in the two years I had it other than it went through three stop switches. Why idk, but I kept an extra in my box when I went out.


 Funny thing as I'm reading this. The on/off switch went bad on my Jonsered handheld blower today.


----------



## BigJonInMs (Aug 12, 2015)

Haha I'm tellin ya, those switches suck


----------



## john damps (Jan 8, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> With due respect John, your post were tough to decipher. We gather that its flooding. You haven't told us what you are doing to try to start it.
> 
> And FWIW, if your previous post looked even close to this one... We would be talking about the saw & dealer.
> 
> It's simple. Take the saw to the dealer and have them show you how to start it. If they cant, demand a refund. That is if your ego will allow it. Otherwise, good luck.


after 35 years of running chainsaws and owning about 50,I KNOW HOW TO START A SAW,there I got a new computer, sorry for the jibberish, my old computer jumped all over,


----------



## john damps (Jan 8, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Maybe you should be careful where your shooting your pocket pistol and your keyboard wouldn't be so sticky.


hey wise ass I got a new computer and it don't stick, the old one would jump all over the site,now don't ever get wise with me again, I try to help people with simple questions some guys start modifyine the saw right away,they ask about a 455 or 2255 and some guys are selling them a 562xp,i try to stay on topic,


----------



## john damps (Jan 8, 2016)

Jim Timber said:


> My 2166 was a bear to start cold when it was brand new. I flooded it so bad it still wouldn't start the next day. Took it back to the shop, he pushed the relief valve in and opened the throttle to get some air in it and cranked it over about 20 times. Flipped the switch on and it fired right up the next pull. That's when he told me to throw the choke off after 4 pulls no matter what (pop or not). I've never had it not start since.
> 
> Still freaking love it!


Comstock logging supplies in dolgville ny, [up state fixed my 2166 it had a pinched line,now its ran great,they are running a special on them right now 599,99 with 24 inch bar,i might buy another,i was going to buy a cs2260 or 562xp,not sure, I like the light saws,


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 8, 2016)

john damps said:


> what a bunch of wise ass comments... im done with this this site... go to hell to the wise ass guys


Hmm. I thought you were done with this site? Oh well. You'll fit right in with all the other whiny arrogant assholes.


----------



## john damps (Jan 8, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Hmm. I thought you were done with this site? Oh well. You'll fit right in with all the other whiny arrogant assholes.


im over it you should get over it; nice dolmar,hows that thing cut/ how many cc's


----------



## john damps (Jan 8, 2016)

my local dealer well [40 miles away] is selling his 2166 with 24inch bar for 599.99 up my way that's 100 less than anyplace I know,should I buy that or spend a little more on cs2260 or 562xp,


----------



## Jim Timber (Jan 8, 2016)

That's a pretty good deal for the 2166. Really comes down to how you're going to use the saw if you want more cubes or the auto-tune.

What size wood do you plan to cut most with it?


----------



## ncpete (Jan 8, 2016)

john damps said:


> my local dealer well [40 miles away] is selling his 2166 with 24inch bar for 599.99 up my way that's 100 less than anyplace I know,should I buy that or spend a little more on cs2260 or 562xp,


That's a sweet deal on the saw, I looked 'em up on the innertoobz, and the site doesn't make the saws available.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 9, 2016)

john damps said:


> Comstock logging supplies in dolgville ny, [up state fixed my 2166 it had a pinched line,now its ran great,they are running a special on them right now 599,99 with 24 inch bar,i might buy another,i was going to buy a cs2260 or 562xp,not sure, I like the light saws,


So are you saying your saw that was hard to start had a pinched line? Which line do you know?


----------



## john damps (Jan 9, 2016)

ncpete said:


> That's a sweet deal on the saw, I looked 'em up on the innertoobz, and the site doesn't make the saws available.


do you think jonsred is going to faze the 2166 out?comstock is a bog dealer -sells to dealer all over the country,-parts-winches-files ect, ,huge wholesaler,he also has some dolmar,


----------



## john damps (Jan 15, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> Hmm. I thought you were done with this site? Oh well. You'll fit right in with all the other whiny arrogant assholes.


MUST BE LIKE YOU,I GOT A NE COMPUTOR, I WILL RUN THIS NEW 2166 , I HOPE I LIKE IT, why don't other saw makers have a chain pusher for the bar oil like the echo 680,i love that feacher,it cant cost much,did anybody notice chainsaws are going up in price , like 50 bucks per saw,in some cases, my jonsred 2255 went up 100 bucks,this week,i have a lot of hard beech and white oak locust and white birch,


----------



## Jim Timber (Jan 15, 2016)

[QUOTE="john damps, post: 5719158, member: 120460] why don't other saw makers have a chain pusher for the bar oil like the echo 680,i love that feacher,it cant cost much[/QUOTE]

Oiler adjustment? It's on the bottom of the saw under the sprocket. I've never had any issue with the way Husqvarna has that positioned or how it functions.


----------



## john damps (Feb 7, 2016)

Jim Timber said:


> I'd need a bigger shed first.  I run a echo 352 as my baby (small) cutter. I also doubt I'm going to start collecting saws. I use them as tools to get trees on the ground, not a hobby or collection.
> 
> I will be building a bandsaw mill in the next year. I'm a machinist by trade, but contemplating going back for my mechanical engineering degree.
> 
> Lose only has one O. Loose is a bolt needing tightening. You can lay off my adjectives and I'll keep quiet about you using the wrong words, k?


I kave a 680 echo and it is bullet proff I also have 2 -2166[bought another on sale last week 599] the echo is a little more on mild side but will last forever,the 2166 is faster [harder to start] but you cant go wrong with either I like the echo feature of pumping oil on the bar,i have some awfull hard as a rock locust around here, and 5 year warrenty is awsoom,i own both -keep everything stock and that's a tough choice,i like the fell of jonsered saws, good luck


----------



## john damps (Feb 7, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> 2166 is THE SAME SAW AS A HUSQVARNA 365. Did you try to start it without pressing the decomp?


THATS A NICE LOOKING SAW''


----------



## john damps (Feb 7, 2016)

nmurph said:


> unneedddd 2finddddddddddddn dealnern new.


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu rrrrreal bbbbbbiiiiiiiiigggg sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhoooot


----------



## spyder62 (Jun 21, 2018)

nmurph said:


> unneedddd 2finddddddddddddn dealnern new.


Not to be a grave digger. But this is a pretty classic thread


----------



## JimM (Jun 21, 2018)

spyder62 said:


> Not to be a grave digger. But this is a pretty classic thread


Classic in what way, in your opinion?


----------



## spyder62 (Jun 21, 2018)

Classic as in funny and informative. In my opinion


----------



## NYH1 (Jun 21, 2018)

john damps said:


> MUST BE LIKE YOU,I GOT A NE COMPUTOR, I WILL RUN THIS NEW 2166 , I HOPE I LIKE IT, why don't other saw makers have a chain pusher for the bar oil like the echo 680,*i love that feacher*,it cant cost much,did anybody notice chainsaws are going up in price , like 50 bucks per saw,in some cases, my jonsred 2255 went up 100 bucks,this week,i have a lot of hard beech and white oak locust and white birch,


Priceless! 

NYH1.


----------

